

Google shifts a record $10B to Bermuda shell firm, avoids billions in taxes - Reltair
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/12/google-shifts-a-record-10b-to-bermuda-shell-firm-avoids-billions-in-taxes/

======
aneth4
American citizens, unlike citizens of other countries, are taxed on their
world-wide income - regardless of where or how they earn.

Corporations have accumulated most of the advantages of being human, but
avoided most disadvantages. There is a serious imbalance here when
corporations have many of the rights of citizens, but can not go to jail and
do not have the same tax obligations.

~~~
greenyoda
The other huge advantage that big corporations have is that they employ swarms
of lobbyists in Washington who help to create the tax loopholes that the big
corporations want.

And by paying less taxes to the U.S., Google shifts their tax burden to the
middle-class taxpayers who can't afford their own lobbyists.

------
dangrossman
Existing discussion from today: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4899236>

------
jrogers65
> One British MP recently chided a top Google official for the practice,
> calling it “immoral.”

Some would call lying to the British public about a certain country's WMD
capability, forcefully collecting taxes (you get thrown in a cage if you
dissent) and making them pay for it all immoral. But who's to judge, eh?

~~~
dfxm12
I agree. Unethical, yes, but immoral is a serious stretch.

